# Coming off Clonzaepam



## Bethers38 (May 23, 2009)

I have had IBS probably all my life been only realized it at age 24. I am 39. Through the years, it has had it good days and very bad days. I have been very careful. Not only do I live with IBS but in 1995 I developed a peri-rectal absess cyst. I had to have several lansings, an upper and lower GI, and then finally the cyst had to be removed through the rectum. I have to live with scar tissue. When I have a BM or diarrea I have to then take a sitz bath as it is so inflammed. There is nothing that can be done for it - or it would cause more scar tissue. So IBS for me is like a double whammy.







I was in a very nervewrecking first marriage with an alcoholic whom I share a son, being married to him it made my IBS crazy. I am now remarried to a gentle kind soul, but we have lost 3 babies before they were born. This time, we made it. Our son was born April 18. 2 months early. Luckily, he is ok, and finally home after being in the NICU for 6 weeks. I am on Zoloft for IBS and depression and have been since 99. I also have a thryoid condition. These meds have been fine for me. But with this last ordeal of the emergency c-section at 29 weeks. It made me anxious. So I had to go on Clonzaepam. I have been on it for 5 weeks. .5 - 2 times a day. It helped for my anxiety. But now, it's making me so sick with my IBS, bad stomach, diarrea etc. I called my dr. she wanted me to taper by going 1/2 tab for 2 weeks which means it would be 8 weeks before I am completely off the complete 2 tabs - as she would want me to take 1 1/2 tabs still. My stomach couldn't take it if I waited that long. I have talked to the pharmacist he doesn't think with only being on it a short time i should have any problems and he said that is a small enough dose. He also said the Zoloft should help, and I also have vistrial if I need it. Pharmacist said if I have any withdrawals to just take 1/2 tab. Has anyone weaned off a med like this or this one after 5 weeks at this type of dose and had any problems? Has this or any similar med made your IBS worse? Thanks for any and all help.Bethers


----------

